# humidity



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

does anyone on here use a fogger or misting system or anything like that? i've been using a spray bottle a few times a day to keep the humidity up. i saw a humidifier system today but it was only for a med. size aquarium.. no way it would work something the size of my tegu or monitors enclosure. anyway, if you use one or know of any good ones feel free to mention 'em or any pros or cons to them. thanks for looking


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

I gave up on misting some time ago .. 

I find that if dump water on the substrate I keep humidity up far far longer than if I try to keep up by misting . 

Just check it by stirring it around with your hand ..


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 8, 2011)

Zoo med Repti Fogger? That works pretty good,for all size enclosures. But the repti fogger is only about $30,so like mostly all cheap things it can break easily!

I spray down my enclosures by hand now and that works best for,but my largest enclosure is a 75g so it's not much work for me ,


----------



## myotis (Feb 8, 2011)

I've had my Zoo Med repti fogger for 3 months now and it works amazing. It will end your humidity problems forever. Just make sure you use distilled or reverse osmosis water with it and it will last longer. Drinking water also contains added electrolytes so its not best for it. I have a 6ft tank with two big plexi glass doors for a front and it can still hit 98% on full blast. But i usually just run it on low for hours. Has an auto shut off feature if the water runs out too. Cool vids on youtube if you wanna see em in action. 

I guess there's a humidity regulator for them too for extra cash but i manually regulate mine.

The submersible ones, have parts that go bad relatively quickly. I think it would heat up whatever water it is in, so you might not want it to be in its drinking water. Haven't heard as good of things with them. Just my two cents


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

this is the one i found today, i thought about getting it but i wasn't sure it could take care of the tegu's enclosure (7.5x3.5x3.5). before shelling out the money to see if it works i wanted to get some opinions. 
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Reptile-Terrarium-Humidifier/dp/B0019IJXD2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297231004&sr=8-1" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Reptile-T ... 004&sr=8-1</a><!-- m -->
i've seen a few reviews with people saying its hard to keep the humidity up with a 40 gallon.. another sites reviews people said that they start to crap out fairly quickly, around 4-5 months.  just for the record, my tegu has been having healthy full sheds every week. the savy also has great sheds. they've got large cat litter tubs to soak in. i don't really mind spraying them down by hand, it gives me more interaction with them, it would be cool to get something that would aid more i guess lol. thanks for the answers so far.


----------



## myotis (Feb 8, 2011)

pretty sure I bought that exact one on amazon! Adds a layer of fog which makes it cool when the lizard walks through it like a dinosaur. 

One note, needs to be propped up or on top of a vent or something, depends how you set it up. But the intake fan is on the bottom and it pumps more air if elevated from a flat surface. It's feet aren't quite high enough. And if I remember its a 1" tube that you can vent into ur tank.


----------



## chelvis (Feb 9, 2011)

I gave up trying to keep the whole cage humid. I mean think about it, out in the wild there will be dry days and wet days. Most of the humidity they need does not need to be in the air (thats why you can keep them outside in San Diego which has a humidity of 10% normally). I used a giant version of a shed box like leo and snake people use. Its a rubbermiad with a hole cut in the top/side. I keep moss and coco fiber in there and only have to add water once a week if that. Keep the humidity up perfectly. Bosco took to the idea no problem. I often see him in there on hot days or days his about to shed. 

I have heard good things from people who keep living vivariums, but u do have to watch what kind of water is used.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 9, 2011)

RHETORICx said:


> this is the one i found today, i thought about getting it but i wasn't sure it could take care of the tegu's enclosure (7.5x3.5x3.5). before shelling out the money to see if it works i wanted to get some opinions.
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Reptile-Terrarium-Humidifier/dp/B0019IJXD2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297231004&sr=8-1" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Reptile-T ... 004&sr=8-1</a><!-- m -->
> i've seen a few reviews with people saying its hard to keep the humidity up with a 40 gallon.. another sites reviews people said that they start to crap out fairly quickly, around 4-5 months.  just for the record, my tegu has been having healthy full sheds every week. the savy also has great sheds. they've got large cat litter tubs to soak in. i don't really mind spraying them down by hand, it gives me more interaction with them, it would be cool to get something that would aid more i guess lol. thanks for the answers so far.




Zoo med repti fogger is great, if you ask me! It gets the cage humid and could easily get your humidity up, you will just need to leave it on more often and fill it back up often as well, and in your case where you will use it on days you do not feel like spraying it will work wonder. 

But they do break easily!


----------

